
Federation Is the Future for an Open Web - qznc
http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/federation_future.html
======
Cypher
What is the difference from a Federation vs a facebook cluster?

~~~
qznc
Federation means there is no single entity in control of all the servers. For
the Facebook cluster that would be Facebook the company aka Zuckerberg.

